# Linux confusion



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a HP laptop running XP. I actually only use it for three programs that won't run on Win 7 or 8, but I use quite a bit. I actually don't need to go on-line with this computer since I have both a Win7 desktop and a new Win8 mini laptop, but I'd like that option. I've thought about moving over to Linux, but want to see if two of the programs I'm currently using will run under Linux. I understand some older Windows programs will. 

But there are so many versions of Linux, that I'm completely confused. I want to find one that I can run off a disk until I see if it will run the programs. I've also read on here that some Linux OS can be installed without overwriting XP so the computer can be booted from either one. 

I looked on E-Bay at Linux programs, and I've found Ubunto and Ubunto Live, Kubunto, Lubunto, Xubunto, Mint, Puppy, Wine, Fedora -- etc, etc. 

From reading on E-Bay (probably not the best source) Puppy works more like XP than anything else and loads into RAM so it's fast, plus runs quite a few XP programs. But Ubunto and Mint seem to be the most popular. 

Also, does Open Office work under Linux? Although not my favourite Office Suite, it's not bad.

Edited to add: The computer is a 32 bit, 2 Gig RAM, 160 Gig HD. It will run Win 7, but I'm not interested in doing that as I won't be able to run the programs I have loaded on the XP computer.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

People who want to run from a CD usually use Puppy. Beyond that, I don't know a lot about Linux workstation environment. I'm a Linux server guy and run CentOS, but I suspect there are more friendly workstations.

Yes, there's an Open Office version for Linux.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> I've thought about moving over to Linux, but want to see if two of the programs I'm currently using will run under Linux. I understand some older Windows programs will.


Linux will run a lot of Windows programs via a compatibility layer called Wine. But the first question is, do you really need to run those specific programs, or could you do the same tasks on Linux programs? That's a much better choice if it's an option.



> I want to find one that I can run off a disk until I see if it will run the programs.


Most will run from a live CD/DVD, but you'd need to install to hard disk, then install the Windows programs, to see if they'll work. Better yet, check the Wine Application Database first to see if they're listed. http://appdb.winehq.org



> I've also read on here that some Linux OS can be installed without overwriting XP so the computer can be booted from either one.


That's called dual boot, and almost all Linux installers will do it.



> From reading on E-Bay (probably not the best source) Puppy works more like XP than anything else


Definitely not the best source. Puppy would not be high on my list of "XP-like" Linuxes.



> Also, does Open Office work under Linux?


LibreOffice is mostly used now, a fork of OpenOffice.

For a beginner, it's probably best to choose a distro that has very good hardware support out of the box, so everything works without having to figure things out and find drivers. I'm not really a big fan of Ubuntu, but it would arguably be the best in this regard. I'd suggest the XFCE interface; it's relatively simple and functional without a lot of unnecessary bling, light on resource use, and can easily be set up to resemble XP in the screen layout, although the default configuration is more like a Mac. So Xubuntu is the variant you're looking for.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm having a hard enough time learning Win8, I'm not sure I'm up to learning another OS. The primary program I still want to use is Biblical Reference Library which is the New Oxford Annotated Bible and other study programs. Yes, there are other Bible programs out there, but none have the specific programs this one uses in this format. I'm still aggravated that Oxford University Press never updated this program to run on Win 7. 
The other is the Singer embroidery program for the Singer Quantum CE200. For $150.00 I can buy an updated version, but if it will run under Linux, I wouldn't have to. 
At any rate, I'll keep looking and see what might pop up. I was just intrigued by the idea of running the computer under both XP and Linux. That way I could use Linux when getting online but still be able to run these two programs.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> I'm having a hard enough time learning Win8, I'm not sure I'm up to learning another OS. The primary program I still want to use is Biblical Reference Library which is the New Oxford Annotated Bible and other study programs. Yes, there are other Bible programs out there, but none have the specific programs this one uses in this format. I'm still aggravated that Oxford University Press never updated this program to run on Win 7.


Have you tried changing the Program Compatibility for that application?

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/make-older-programs-run#1TC=windows-7

That might work.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> I have a HP laptop running XP. I actually only use it for three programs that won't run on Win 7 or 8, but I use quite a bit. I actually don't need to go on-line with this computer since I have both a Win7 desktop and a new Win8 mini laptop, but I'd like that option. I've thought about moving over to Linux, but want to see if two of the programs I'm currently using will run under Linux. I understand some older Windows programs will.
> 
> But there are so many versions of Linux, that I'm completely confused. I want to find one that I can run off a disk until I see if it will run the programs. I've also read on here that some Linux OS can be installed without overwriting XP so the computer can be booted from either one.
> 
> ...


 
Check out this website for Linux CD's. 

http://www.easeus.com/disk-copy/

.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada said:


> Have you tried changing the Program Compatibility for that application?
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/make-older-programs-run#1TC=windows-7
> 
> That might work.


Thanks. No, I haven't since the disk wouldn't install on Win7 -- I read the webpage and see if I can force it. I really like that program.



ninny said:


> Check out this website for Linux CD's.
> 
> http://www.easeus.com/disk-copy/
> 
> .


Thanks -- I'll look into it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> Thanks. No, I haven't since the disk wouldn't install on Win7 -- I read the webpage and see if I can force it. I really like that program.


When you try to install, right-click on the installation program and select Properties. Select the Compatibility tab. Check the box that says "Run this program in compatibility mode for:" and then select Windows XP (Service Pack 2). See if that helps.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

This computer is running Linux Mint 15. Easy set up and no incompatibilty problems so far. Libre Office opens any document in any format I've received so far. Mozilla Firefox and Thunderbrd installed easily and work well. This is a cheapo Wallmart Gateway machine on which I immediately dumped Win 8. Installing applications is easy with the Application Manager and there are 64,000 or more available, although there is some redundancy.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

FWIW you can set up Xubuntu on a thumb drive, and booting from it, it'll give you a 'try' option, so you don't even have to set it up on your harddrive with a permanent dual boot.


----------

